

Genomics, genetics, and biology news (made using brett of News.YC's slinkset software) - rms
http://news.thinkgene.com

======
rms
This is hosted using <http://www.slinkset.com>, made by news.ycombinator.com
users brett and johnb.

Right now we're using the auto-import RSS feature to get it so there are
always a bunch of stories on the recent page. Add some wisdom of the crowds
and we should get a great popular page, right?

